# Just added 592 acres



## Model70 (Oct 17, 2004)

I just had 592 acres made available to DMX Hunt Club.  total 1900 acres.   I need a couple, like 2 members to offset the cost..  call or email for details....

The new tract is directly across Hwy 44 from camp. It's one big piece..  mature timber, 8 existing foodplots areas. They have not been planted this year.....

We are in Greene County.  25 members,   lake acess, deer turky duck  700.00  power in camp.  close to I-20..


----------



## davel (Oct 18, 2004)

*Info...*

What county and how much?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 20, 2004)

*Greene County*

SOunds like your close to me in Talliaferro Wish I had the money this year


----------



## HARD-UP (Nov 1, 2004)

*hunting lease*

We hunt close to whiteplans in hancock but our lease is going up big time next year I have 6 member that might be interested. call me at 770.601.6805


----------



## B Young (Nov 3, 2004)

Where exactly is it?


----------



## Model70 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Greene County*

It;s in Greene County, Richland creek and HWY 44....

PM me and I can send you details..


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 23, 2004)

*just added 592 acres*

I am very interested in a 2005-2006 membership.  Please let me know if there will be any openings.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 4, 2005)

*Greene co club*

Hey. model 70   were looking for something  new this year , do you run the club , will send   P M   thanks  w/t


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2005)

*I'm interested*

Sent PM


----------



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm interested as well.  Sent PM.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 11, 2005)

*Greene co.*

ttt   tt


----------



## Terminator (Jan 11, 2005)

Model70,  I sent you an e-mail to discuss this property.  I am definitely looking for a club closer to Monroe.  I am currently hunting in Butler, GA and am tried of the long drive and not seeing any deer!

I would love to talk to you about the club. I will send a PM and give you my numbers.  Thanks!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 14, 2005)

*greene co  club*

model 70  ,  got your   p. m.   , trying to send  e-mail's , don't  know if it worked ,  let me know  
                         thanks   w/t


----------

